

Weebly adds AdSense support for drag and drop cash (including growth graph) - drusenko
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/weebly-adds-adsense-support-for-drag-and-drop-cash/

======
staunch
Very cool news. I've always been a big fan of Weebly. I've sent them quite a
few users.

I've hoped for a long time that they'd open up their system as a re-usable
tool. So many web sites are forced to create (very limited) web page builders
because it's just too much effort to justify creating something as complete as
Weebly is. I think a lot of companies would pay a nice monthly fee to be able
to re-use Weebly's page builder on their site. I know I'd use it for some of
my projects.

It's on my large _List of Ideas To Do If No One Else Will_.

~~~
tocomment
Good idea. I'd love to see a javascript form builder like wufoo has as a free
tool also.

------
tocomment

      This year it added a fourth teammate: Greg Dingle, who is working on a stealth online advertising project that Weebly plans to launch in the next few months.
    

What does that mean?

~~~
immad
Its a secret thing they are doing related to advertising that Greg Dingle is
working on and they are going to launch that aspect in the next few months.

------
tom
Great news for these guys. Always nice to see a totally new take on an old
idea that actually works. Kudos. And Kudos on being close to profitability -
no small feet!

------
jmorin007
Congrats guys!

